
Privacy Is Dead. Here’s What Comes Next - dredmorbius
http://archive.is/KxTmH
======
syrrim
The advantage of giving this authority to google/facebook, and not the
government, is that it provides a buffer from the government. These companies,
in the pursuit of protecting personal data, will not give up data unless the
authorities have done the requisite due diligence. As it stands right now,
they are all too willing to give up data because they are advertising
companies. If they instead became mandated with protecting personal data, then
I believe they could be extremely effective at this.

Take for example apple, who don't make the bulk of their money off of
advertising. Their practices represent the state of the art in digital
security, and they are one of the largest tech companies. They manage not just
to protect data from other people, but also to protect data from themselves,
and therefore from overreaching law enforcement. We don't currently get
similar treatment from google, but we couldn't expect similar treatment from
the government, were they to move into this space.

~~~
dredmorbius
Government is, however, accountable (generally) inways private corps aren't.

The list of corporate abuses up through straight violence and mass murder is
long and deep.

This response also pointedly omits the prospects for (and, yes, pitfalls of)
regulation.

